# A recent Gold HM Male



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

Hi all. Allow me to share a recent HM male from my line that I've been working on for around 2.5 years now. Finally seeing some improvement in overall balance and anal shape, something still very rare in gold HM lines that I've seen around. Of course there are positives on this fish, but negatives are there as well. It is always challenging to juggle the development of all traits (form/finnage/balance & color/intensity), and hope that there will be further improvement in the future. Wish me luck!


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

Sorry mods, just realised that I am not supposed to post betta pictures here. Hope you can help move this thread to the "Betta Pictures" section. Thanks.


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

Been a long time since I posted in this forum. How are you guys doing?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can post pics here, no problem. You're betrays are gorgeous! I love gold.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

The line is coming along nice. Need longer first rays on the dorsal [who doesn't.. lol] and that anal to shorten up a bit. Color wise he is pretty clean. Should be sending fish to the shows.. he would do well. Good luck and keep us posted on the line.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

OOps.. did not catch you were not US breeder.. sorry. Still would do well here in our shows as is.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sherolyn, thanks to you I'm looking at fish closer to see if I can spot dfferent things. Thanks for the lessons.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

What a beautiful fish!!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Stunning male.


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

im usually not a big fan of golds but he is really pretty


----------

